# sony cd-rom cdu5211



## jaywillnot (Jan 28, 2005)

I seem to have lost my driver, how can I reinstall it?


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Unzip this file onto your desktop, or folder that is easily accessible. Then run the .exe


----------



## tweety2002 (Feb 17, 2005)

jaywillnot said:


> I seem to have lost my driver, how can I reinstall it?


----------

